
Understanding real-world concurrency bugs in Go - feross
https://blog.acolyer.org/2019/05/17/understanding-real-world-concurrency-bugs-in-go/
======
zkomp
This is kind of expected given go give you no additional safety, only focusing
on "simplicity". Rust seems so much more promising.

------
alexandrerond
tl;dr concurrency is hard

